# New server plans?



## Treebore (Aug 23, 2008)

So you now have over $7,000.00 for a new server. Mostly from some mind blowingly generous donations! So any plans yet? What server? Servers? Any idea on a time frame?


----------



## Psionicist (Aug 23, 2008)

Hardware is very cheap nowadays and you can get a _very_ good server for half of the 7000. I played around at Dells site and, using the PowerEdge 2950 III as a base, created a server with 2x Quad Core Xeon, 16 GB RAM and two SCSI-disks in RAID1 for around 3000 USD. This would handle PHP nicely, and the database as well.


----------



## Treebore (Aug 24, 2008)

Psionicist said:


> Hardware is very cheap nowadays and you can get a _very_ good server for half of the 7000. I played around at Dells site and, using the PowerEdge 2950 III as a base, created a server with 2x Quad Core Xeon, 16 GB RAM and two SCSI-disks in RAID1 for around 3000 USD. This would handle PHP nicely, and the database as well.




If that is the case I hope they get a server that can handle at least triple their current needs.


----------



## Morrus (Aug 24, 2008)

Treebore said:


> So you now have over $7,000.00 for a new server.




We have?  I make it just over $6000.  Although we haven't actually received any of the RPGNow money yet, and don't know how much it is. 

RPGNow said they'd have that issue fixed by months' end.  Assumng we actually get all the money from them, we can tally up and see what our budget is.


----------



## Darkness (Aug 24, 2008)

Morrus said:


> Assumng we actually get all the money from them, we can tally up and see what our budget is.



I hope it will be over NINE THOUSAAAND.


----------



## Mark (Aug 24, 2008)

Still can be with a few good runs this week on some things.  I'm just hoping that OBS gets their ducks in a row and gets all of their employees pulling together to resolve this database snafu early, rather than having the end of the month arrive and getting disappointed because it couldn't be handled by then.  There are a number of issues balled into one that each could have been handled better though I am still hopeful they can come through and get things cleaned up soon.


----------



## Michael Morris (Aug 25, 2008)

While this is subject to the review and recommendation of the staff members more familiar with hardware, at this point my recommendation is for a new 2 server setup for just EN World.  CircvsMaximvs and the various hosted sites will remain on this server, for a total of three servers (once the load of ENWorld is removed this machine will be MUCH more responsive.).


----------



## Treebore (Sep 1, 2008)

Its the end of the month, so please let us know how things look, what you think your going to be able to do, and how many months you think it will take to get the new server(s?) up and running. Thanks.


----------



## Morrus (Sep 1, 2008)

I'm just waiting for a quote from Cyberstreet (our host) for the three-server setup we want.  I'm in a holding pattern until then.


----------

